# Is Unreal Engine 4 too difficult to learn?



## Harsky (Sep 9, 2015)

For some reason I remembered that Unreal Engine 4 is free to download and use so in a moment of late night, "why not?" I downloaded and installed it. 

Now I wake up and after a few minutes of playing around with the template, I'm not too sure if Unreal is a tool that's only for the professionals to work with or if it's actually kind to a person with absolutely no game coding experience to jump into.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 9, 2015)

If you are a master of RPG maker then you are like a chef that is a master of pot noodles, and that well prove a difficult thing to overcome.
If you are a master of unity then you are like a normal cook that does wonderfully for their friends and family but would struggle when thrown into an environment and told to make 50 meals in the next hour.
If you are a master of unreal then you can make very good things happen and probably will not have too much in the way of a skill cap, though you might have to retrain a bit if you do move sideways.
If you are a master of everything from the ground up you are likely very good but similar to those that would look over everything from field to fork as they say -- good but ultimately pointless when you can go to a supermarket instead, it will impress your fellow chefs and food critics though.

Sorry for the food analogies, it seems I am a bit hungry.
But yeah it has a barrier to entry but that does also mean you will not be hobbled later on. It sounds like it is making some sense so do consider sticking with it.


----------



## Yil (Sep 13, 2015)

A piece of advice: If you are not doing 3a bro games, go with unity.
Unity is far better for games with a more complex physics (game play vice) system, in 2d or 3d. You will need much longer time to build a, say, 3d mario game with unreal, and still end up just playable when you find stumping gomba properly is almost impossible. And unity has no loyal fee.
Unreal are only good with graphic. (You do not want to end up with something like sonic boom on the wii u).


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 17, 2015)

What about the blueprints and all that? Surely that would simplify things right? Unity afaik is only able to be coded in c++


----------



## Yil (Sep 18, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> What about the blueprints and all that? Surely that would simplify things right? Unity afaik is only able to be coded in c++


Unity support cross platform c# and java script, as well as html5. It physics collation is far beyond unreal.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 18, 2015)

Yil said:


> Unity support cross platform c# and java script, as well as html5. It physics collation is far beyond unreal.


Interesting, I didn't know that.
 Unreal still has the advantage of price. In Unity, if your game doesnt sell, you're out that lump sum you paid to license the engine. With Unreal, you only have to pay royalty after your first $3000, so with that you only lose time spent on creating the game.


----------



## Yil (Sep 19, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> Interesting, I didn't know that.
> Unreal still has the advantage of price. In Unity, if your game doesnt sell, you're out that lump sum you paid to license the engine. With Unreal, you only have to pay royalty after your first $3000, so with that you only lose time spent on creating the game.


You only need to buy Unity pro after earning more than $100,000. You can use unity for free, and enough to make a good steam game. The currently version is unity 5 with a giant online assets store.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 20, 2015)

Yil said:


> You only need to buy Unity pro after earning more than $100,000. You can use unity for free, and enough to make a good steam game. The currently version is unity 5 with a giant online assets store.


Are you serious? For some reason I thought it was upfront no matter what, but a one time fee after making that much is a lot less costly than a lifetime of royalties


----------



## Yil (Sep 20, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> Are you serious? For some reason I thought it was upfront no matter what, but a one time fee after making that much is a lot less costly than a lifetime of royalties


$3000 for pro with no loyalty fee. $3000 for every console license, once you get agreement from Microsoft/ sony/ nintendo. It also do cross platform very easily.


----------

